# epoxy????



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok so many people have told me to use epoxy to seal my cemented decorations, i have read online that this works very well and i dont have the hassle of letting the cement cure for 28 days ect. I have looked everywhere for this product and cant find it. Can anyone please shed some light on this epoxy... is it epoxy paint?? And where is best to get it online? Thanks


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Pond armor two part epoxy sealer is what I use on all my in tank DIY decor. You can find it on ebay the best price, about $60 (make sure you get the clear as they offer it in colors as well)


----------



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok thanks for the quick respons.


----------



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok i have spent a few hours looking online, for this product and i have came across this type..... Low Viscosity Ultra-Clear Epoxy resin [UV Resistant]. Its use is for boats, table tops and bar tops ect. Would this be ok to use aswel?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Can't say for sure because certain products that are not for use with fish could have chemicals in them that could kill a fish. So personally I would not stray from something like Pond Armor that is for sure 100% fish safe.


----------



## Redtail987 (Oct 11, 2016)

That stuff you said is around £60 and i dont have that amount to spend as of yet. I think i will try this as its all looks above board. Low Viscosity Ultra-Clear Epoxy resin [UV Resistant] (100g A + 50g B)
{Mixing Ratio by Weight - 2 parts A: 1 part B}

Cures 100% optically clear - like glass. 
Low Viscosity - easy to work with and manipulate for numerous applications. 
In-built UV Resistance - no yellowing, even if left outdoors in the sun. 
Solvent-free - a safe product to work with (no odours and no fumes). 
Non-Toxic.
Self-levelling.


----------

